# Weird Plant Growing Out of Corkboard?



## Zuke72 (May 27, 2009)

Hello, made this viv for my juvenile cobalts a couple months ago and noticed some weird plant growing out of the corkboard. Wonder if anyone could identify it. Some kind of fern? No idea.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Pteris fern?

Jake


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

What does new cork look like??


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have this same plant growing out of a cork slab that has an orchid mounted on it that I got from Black Jungle, I was wondering what it was myself.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

_Pteris cretica_--One popped out of a lava rock in my long-term tank. Had to eventually cull it, unfortunately.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

yeah i have stuff popping out of my corkbark 2-3 weeks in


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I've had at least two different species of fern come up as volunteers in my vivs and one looks just like yours. I'm sure that fern spores are very common in all kinds of potted plants and decorations that come from plant collections, nurseries, or retail outlets.


----------



## Zuke72 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, figured it was something of that order. I kind of like i because its a little more cover to the top part of the viv. Probably will have to cu it back eventually. Grows very fast.


----------

